# Suggest some dissonant music with a melodic theme in it



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

dissonant sound with a melody.


----------



## PianoMan (Mar 13, 2005)

See my answer to your other thread.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Prokofiev's 2nd symphony. Pretty much the whole thing, but the Theme and Variations is a perfect example. The theme is tonal and (very) melodic, but the variations make it very dissonant, either in harmonizing it, or distorting it.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Schnittke's Concerto Grosso #1


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks ill check them out


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Once again, let's hear it for






Let it run - you'll get the point soon.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Nielsen Symphony 6.


----------

